# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  RWR deca 50 Australia

## dmx1011

Hey guys,
From what ive read and seen these are not the real deal,(all the give aways like the spelling of 'steriod ' and the bogus address).
but does any one know whats in them is it Ropel test or is it still Nandralone but maybe in a lower dose?
I know its not oil with no properties because mates are on it and getting around 1kg a week growth with 300-400mg or 6-8mls a week and thats all there taking. They have no infections or anything like that either.
Has any one got them tested at all? These are everywhere in South Australia and alot of people are on it, probally not knowing what is in it.Quality gear is so hard to get hold of here.
Also what company/s makes a reputable Deca product that isnt as counterfitted, higher dose than 50mg?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## testosterona

not too sure about this. never seen it. bump

----------


## Seajackal

First off, welcome aboard, bro! I personally don't like that brand, I used their
test suspension in the past and got shitty lumps, so I wouldn't use that brand
anymore, BTW if your buddies are getting so great effects from it then it
probably have something in it. As for not counterfeited Decas over 50mg/ml
I woud say only reputable UGLs decas apply to this bro, other than that are
counterfeited as hell, take Normas and Organons yellow tops example, just
look around and you will find tons of fakes over the board.

----------


## dmx1011

Cool thanks Seajackal.
Think i will have to have a look around for some stuff i know is legit.
Its hard though the fakes can look pretty good.
Awesome site thanks again.

----------


## sevenmann

Excellent answer Seajackal !! 
Deca 's are very easily faked .... I once went into a pharmacy in Greece and purchased some, and of course, even they were fake !!! So what's that tell ya
As for the above product, if you have buddies who are on it and love it , then sell it to them and get your hands on something a little more reassuring...

----------


## yom

ive seen them around a lot . never touched them as their on deca 50s but i know of a lot of people who have and they seem lugit

----------


## testa dura

real as enjoy

----------


## Big

> real as enjoy


you just answered a guy who hasn't even logged on in the last two and a half years.

----------

